# Unknown Carriage



## wa5cab (May 28, 2014)

Does anyone recognize at least the make of this small carriage assembly?  The bed that it fits on has twin inverted V's.

Robert D.


----------



## wa5cab (May 28, 2014)

*Unknown Carriage 2*

Does anyone recognize at least the make of this small carriage assembly?  The bed that it fits on has twin inverted V's.

Robert D.


----------



## Andre (May 28, 2014)

The hand cranks look like craftsman/atlas. I may be wrong though.


----------



## wa5cab (May 28, 2014)

Yes, except that the Atlas cranks never had a fluted hub and all of the Atlas lathes are flat bed.   I thought at first it might have been from the Atlas Unit Plan or Sears Universal Lathe days in the mid 1930's, until I noticed it was for a double V-bed.

Turned out to be off of an AA built Sears 109.21270 from 1949-51.

Robert D.


----------



## GarageGuy (May 28, 2014)

I'm not an expert, but I know it isn't a Logan.

GG


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 28, 2014)

google is your friend..
http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsman/page4.html
http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsman/img73.jpg
Craftsman Model 80  scroll  down a bit


----------



## wa5cab (May 28, 2014)

Thanks.  I didn't know that Google had facial recognition software.  :whistle:  All that I had to go on was the photograph and no personal knowledge of the AA machines.  So no suspicion as to where to start.  I've not had much luck with Google the past few years.  Seems all I ever turn up is places to buy the current version of something, usually totally unrelated to what I was looking for.  

For the record and to close this out, it's off of a Sears 109.21270 light duty 6" made by AA in the late 1940's and early 1950's.

I'll move this over to the Atlas/Craftsman/AA forum as the AA does get mentioned there once in a while. *** Guess I won't, after all.


Robert D.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 28, 2014)

Google images


"crossfeed lathe"

- - - Updated - - -

Like many machines...branding


----------



## xalky (May 28, 2014)

That's a weird looking thing! There's no graduations on the dials, and the lead screws are exposed.


----------



## wa5cab (May 28, 2014)

Never heard of "Google images".  How do you get into it?

What do you mean by "branding"?

Robert D.


----------



## wa5cab (May 28, 2014)

Yeah.  Turned out to be off of a Sears 109.21270 made by AA circa 1949-1951.  Someone on another forum ID'd it.

Robert D.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 28, 2014)

go down on that page and read it all...


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 29, 2014)

go to google ..look for images button...



dif brand name, same manufacturer


----------



## wa5cab (May 29, 2014)

OK.  I knew about that images button but it takes text for the search criteria.  I was referring to a search system where you would put in an image (i.e., the photo of the carriage) and look for photos of the same item.  Like the facial recognition software which is such a staple of so many TV crime shows.


On the other matter, that isn't the case.  If you are referring to the paragraph on the UK site that says "Marketed by Sears the  new-for-1941-version of  the AA109 6" x 18" at first carried the name  "Dunlap", a name always used for the company's less-expensive models. ", "the company's" refers to Sears, not to Atlas.  Not that it is any big deal, but as far as is known, the only relations between "The Double A Co." and "Atlas Press Co." are that at times over the years, they were both in Michigan.  And that they both sold to Sears.  In later years, Sears also badged the AA lathes as "Craftsman".  Probably because buyers had come to know that badges like "Companion" and "Dunlap" indicated cheaper items of lesser quality.  But not because AA belonged to Atlas.  For a time, at least, AA (pronounced "Double A") belonged to B&S.  And in a few instances, the UK site uses the term "Craftsman" when it really should say "Dunlap".  Considering the magnitude of that undertaking, it is probably a miracle that there are not many more inconsistencies.:thinking: 		

Robert D.



TOOLMASTER said:


> go to google ..look for images button...
> 
> 
> 
> dif brand name, same manufacturer


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 29, 2014)

That page shows 3 different lathes..the one in the middle is called a craftsman 80


----------



## wa5cab (May 29, 2014)

I count 6, not including the photo miss-mash at the bottom.  Craftsman "80" is some sort of marketing hype, as it doesn't actually appear on the machine.  The year before, there was a wood lathe plus an earlier version of the AA metal lathe advertised under Craftsman "80".  There was also a Craftsman "100" wood lathe.  Sears used to do a lot of that - Companion, Dunlap, Master Craftsman, Craftsman Deluxe, etc.  Those terms aren't usually useful or accurate for ID'ing a piece of equipment.  Prior to about 1951, the Model Number plus the Catalog Number both might be required in order to accurately ID a machine.  From at least 1951 on, the Model Number became unique, but they did not make the change retroactive.  The 101.07403, for example, always required knowledge of the Catalog Number if you were ordering certain parts.

Robert


----------

